# Need Help on Deciding Between the Two



## seany69 (Dec 9, 2010)

Im deciding between a HK USP Compact 9mm or a Glock 19. 
I know the USP is more expensive than the Glock but I don't mind paying more if the USP is a better choice. Any input would be much appreciated. I plan on also getting a 1911 and Walther PPK or a Makarov but for now, im just deciding between the USP and the Glock.


Cheers,

LCPL Park
USMC


----------



## wolf049 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've seen a video of a Glock getting the worst torture test that you can ever imagine and still fire. Based on that, I'd get the Glock but they are sure ugly.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

If it were a full size USP I would have gone for the HK. I'm not a fan of the compact USP so I vote G19.


----------



## seany69 (Dec 9, 2010)

I will probably get the g19 first and get a usp somewhere down the line after a few years. I think the g19 is more practical since I do plan on going into law enforcement after I get out of the Corps and most law enforcement agencies have the Glock as a standard issue firearm. Thank you guys for the input.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Glock 19. Simple, durable, no active safeties to fumble with, proven reliability.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Glock 19 is a great choice. Good luck.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There is no wrong answer here. They are both great guns.

I shot a USP in .40 S&W on my last range session, in which I also fired a couple of XDs and Glocks. The USP felt great and was very accurate. Honestly, between all of them, it was a toss-up, as to which one was the best to shoot.

That being the case, the XD would be the winner, in my opinion, simply because it was the least expensive to buy. But I would have no problem with the Glocks or the HK, either, if price was not a factor.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Morgo said:


> If it were a full size USP I would have gone for the HK. I'm not a fan of the compact USP so I vote G19.


Roger that, the G19 vs. HK Compact is kind of apples and oranges. Also, for right now, i would be watching the Gen4 Glock for awhile before getting one. What I would really like is an HK45! :mrgreen:
JMHO,
Eli


----------



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

I will say USP..

There are many other options for polymer pistols like xd, m&p9, FNP, Sig and so on.
I got a m&p9. some LE agency are getting these. pretty good pistol too. but doesnt have the same time at the market as glock.. I tested it, I liked more than glock and I got it. and I wanted to try something different, not what everybody else do.

good luck


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm just curious.

Why those two guns?

:smt1099


----------



## seany69 (Dec 9, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> I'm just curious.
> 
> Why those two guns?
> 
> :smt1099


I'm choosing those two guns because I plan on being a law enforcement officier and usually the Glock is the standard issue weapon so I would like to familiarize myself with it. As for the USP Compact, I just like the design and I hear they are excellent firearms.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I like my Glock 23 and have been carrying it for 5 years-owned it for 15. It's a great gun.


----------



## nil (Dec 8, 2010)

both great guns

Concealment
go for the glock

Accuracy
go for the Hk

if you wna shoot go for glock its a great gun, ***Edited by Moderator***


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

seany69 said:


> Im deciding between a HK USP Compact 9mm or a Glock 19.
> I know the USP is more expensive than the Glock but I don't mind paying more if the USP is a better choice. Any input would be much appreciated. I plan on also getting a 1911 and Walther PPK or a Makarov but for now, im just deciding between the USP and the Glock.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


C'mon Man!

If price isn't a concern go with the USP Compact.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with the previous post

RCG


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

seany69 said:


> Im deciding between a HK USP Compact 9mm or a Glock 19.
> I know the USP is more expensive than the Glock but I don't mind paying more if the USP is a better choice. Any input would be much appreciated. I plan on also getting a 1911 and Walther PPK or a Makarov but for now, im just deciding between the USP and the Glock.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


If the USP Compact is good enough for Jack Bauer...

Google Image Result for http://www.imfdb.org/images/thumb/4/4d/24S7E8_H%26K_USP_Compact1.JPG/600px-24S7E8_H%26K_USP_Compact1.JPG


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Between those two-Glock.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, the USP has a great recoil system. In .40 it's one of the softest shooting guns out there, and the mag release system is fantastic--light years ahead of anything else. Simply put, it reloads quicker than anything on the market.

When you go to the compact model, you lose the dual recoil springs and therefore the great soft shooting characteristic of the gun. It still has the phenominal mag dump, but that ain't worth a couple hundred bucks. I'd go for the GLOCK, or go full size--USP or G17! They aren't that much bigger, dude. 1/2" one way and 3/4" the other. Plus? HK fullsizes are great for accuracy AND you get that dual recoil spring. I've carried one for years.


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

seany69 said:


> Im deciding between a HK USP Compact 9mm or a Glock 19.
> I know the USP is more expensive than the Glock but I don't mind paying more if the USP is a better choice. Any input would be much appreciated. I plan on also getting a 1911 and Walther PPK or a Makarov but for now, im just deciding between the USP and the Glock.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Go for the HK P30S it comes in either 9mm or 40
Tactical-Life.com » Heckler & Koch P30s .40 S&W


----------

